# Transparent Soap Calulator



## Zany_in_CO (May 6, 2019)

Just came across this while looking for something else. It's a calculator you can use to formulate transparent soaps. Hope this helps the more adventurous soapers out there!

*https://www.bearchele.com/soap/calculation.html*

Tutorial for making transparent soap:

*https://www.bearchele.com/soap/Tutorial.html*


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 8, 2019)




----------



## KiwiMoose (May 12, 2019)

Thanks Zany!  Will do some research and might join @DWinMadison in his endeavours.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 12, 2019)

After reading Amanda's (Lovin' Soap) tutorial, I'm SO tempted to join you two. Fascinating. Just wish I had more time to play.  Here's a link:

*Clear Transparent Soap from Scratch, Quick Method*

Here's a link to the @DWinMadison thread:

*https://www.soapmakingforum.com/thr...tions-for-translucent-soap.74996/#post-769031*


----------



## Guinevere (Jul 20, 2019)

Wow Zany, that was great!!

Guinevere


----------

